# Brooks Bloodline??



## **Lion*360** (May 11, 2009)

ok i just got my apbt, and i was trying to find his bloodline(which i couldn't) so i called the breeder and he said BROOKS. how can i find out for myself?? his paperwork is with ADBA if that helps, but it doesnt say it on their. please help if u can. thanx people.


----------

